# Duo-phase issues



## damonp (Jun 14, 2019)

so, Im having a nasty volume drop when the effect is on, in troubleshooting that I accidentally broke off one of the photoresistors...
I replaced it but now that side doesnt efffect the signal, the signal passes through the circuit (and drops in volume) but no phaser!
Not even sure where to start.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 14, 2019)

does the replaced photoresistor still light up?


----------



## damonp (Jun 14, 2019)

the LED its facing does, yes.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 14, 2019)

so the LED works.   do you hear any phasing now (suggesting all of the photoresistors are no longer in the circuit)?   or just LESS phasing that you were hearing before (meaning it could just be the photoresistor you replaced that is not making the right connections to the other parts)?   it is possible that you damaged the PCB when replacing the photoresistor.   you will need to look at the circuit diagram and verify that each photoresistor is still connected to the other parts that you see in the diagram.


----------



## damonp (Jun 18, 2019)

I figured it out, I had some cold solder points on the resistors... difficulty was aligning the photoresistors with the circuit diagram.
Paying it forward, here is the arrangement:


----------



## zgrav (Jun 18, 2019)

Glad you got it sorted out and working!


----------



## damonp (Jun 19, 2019)

It sounds amazing!


----------

